# Chicagowski



## jazyk

Dzień dobry,

jak się normalnie wymawia _chicagowski_ po polsku?

Dziękuję za Wasze odpowiedzi.


----------



## e7ka

Wymawia? to będzie coś w stylu 'szikagowski'


----------



## njumi

'Czikagowski' pewnie też przejdzie...


----------



## Thomas1

Zdecydowanie:





e7ka said:


> Wymawia? to będzie coś w stylu 'szikagowski'


----------



## Amaranta Remedios

Domyślam się, że chodzi o przymiotnik utworzony od nazwy miasta Chicago. Chicago to w pewnym sensie wyraz obcy, nieodmienny. W takim przypadku nie sądzę, że możliwe jest stworzenie słowa 'chicagowski', nieładnie to brzemi Powiedziałabym: pochodzący z Chicago, lub wywodzący się z Chicago. 

Amaranta


----------



## Thomas1

Czasami można też usłyszeć [szikagoski] zgodnie z tym jak ten przymiotnik był kiedyś pisany _chicagoski_.


Amaranta Remedios said:


> Domyślam się, że chodzi o przymiotnik utworzony od nazwy miasta Chicago. Chicago to w pewnym sensie wyraz obcy, nieodmienny. W takim przypadku nie sądzę, że możliwe jest stworzenie słowa 'chicagowski', nieładnie to brzemi Powiedziałabym: pochodzący z Chicago, lub wywodzący się z Chicago.
> 
> Amaranta


Przymiotnik już od jakiegoś czasu funkcjonuje w polszczyźnie i jest poprawny. 
http://poradnia.pwn.pl/lista.php?id=7349

Tomek


----------



## njumi

A ja zaczynam myśleć, że pierwotna wymowa tego słowa to [czikagoski]. Jestem przekonany, że po angielsku _Chicago_ wymawia się przez [cz], więc trochę dziwne byłoby użycie [sz] - przynajmniej na początku...


----------



## fragile1

Witam, wg mnie chikagowski wymawia sie na zasadzie 'boderowac', i innych tego typu slow, utworzonych dla szybszej komunikacji wsrod polonusow.
Nie zgadzam sie, ze nie mozna takiego slowa uzywac. Jest na polskich mapach slowo Chicago, wymawiane roznie przez "cz" , "sz" bardziej miekko lub twardo. Zgloska "chi" jest dla Polaka trudna do wymowienia i kazdy mowi jak umie.. Ale to jest zywy jezyk i po prostu isnieje, nawet jesli nie zawsze ladnie brzmi. Odmiana nazwy Toronto nie budzi juz takiego zgrzytu dla ucha i spokojnie mozna powiedziedziec torontanski, czy inne nowojorski, londynski itd. Wydaje mi sie, ze po pierwsze jest to kwestia osluchania i ew. ewoluowania jezyka.
Hiper-poprawnie brzmi: pochadzacy z Chicago, tylko niewielu ludzi takiego zwrotu uzywa.


----------



## BezierCurve

W rzeczywistosci oryginalna wymowa Chicago nie ma nic wspolnego z "cz" (tʃ): /ʃɨˈkɑːɡoʊ/ or /ʃɨˈkɔːɡoʊ/, wiec uzycie "cz" jest nieuzasadnione, jezeli nie brac pod uwage lokalnych wariacji na temat...
Bylbym wiec za "szikagowskim".

EDIT: Wlasnie przyszedl mi do glowy jeszcze Chevrolet i chic, jako wyrazy z podobna wymowa "ch".


----------



## robin74

njumi said:


> Jestem przekonany, że po angielsku _Chicago_ wymawia się przez [cz]


Niesłusznie. Tylko i wyłącznie przez [sz].


----------



## audiolaik

Witam,

Wersja [czikagowski] nieodparcie kojarzy mi się z polonią mieszkającą w USA. (Najczęściej dotyczy to osób, które raczej nie posługują się językiem angielskim na co dzień. Z drugiej strony to może tylko moje błędne odczucie/wrażenie.)


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Zarówno _chic_ jak i _Chevrolet_ są pochodzenia francuskiego, więc nic dziwnego, że _ch_ jest wymawiane jak polskie /sz/. Według Wikipedii także nazwa Chicago jest oparta o francuską wymowę indiańskiej nazwy tego regionu, stąd wymowa przez /sz/.


----------



## njumi

robin74 said:


> Niesłusznie. Tylko i wyłącznie przez [sz].



Trochę to dziwne, bo parę tygodni temu w rozmowie z rodowitym mieszkańcem Chicago - nazwę swojego miasta wymawiał przez [cz]. Dla pewności spytałem go jak się powinno wymawiać i czy aby nie wymawia się przez [sz] i zapewnił mnie, że tak jak słyszałem tak się wymawia.


----------

